# A Curious Turn of Events-A Red Corsairs RP (Recruitment)



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

It is the year 147.M42. The Red Corsairs have dispatched a Slaughter-class ship, the _Throes of Agony_, to disrupt shipping in the Palatine system near the Maelstrom. Aboard- twenty Traitor Astartes and thousands of slaves, forced to work in the hellish pits of the vessel. However, as it translates in-system, it encounters the roving Black Templars strike cruiser _Wrathful Fist_.

Though the battle is fierce, the Templars prevail over the Corsairs' cruiser. Eventually, after long hours of battle, the _Throes of Agony_ is disabled over the planet Aventine, its engine coils annihilated by the relentless pounding of the Black Templars' cruiser. As vengeful squads of Templars board via torpedo, the ship's orbit decays, and it plunges into the atmosphere of the planet. The Corsairs that can leave the ship do so in one landing craft, which is damaged during its departure from the burning cruiser; they crash-land a significant distance away.

Now the Corsairs are stranded in the wilderness of an Imperial world, Black Templars in pursuit. Their only hope is to somehow find transportation offplanet, and their time is running out.

So. This is where we come in- we'll be the Red Corsairs, starting from the point they get out of the ship. I'm looking for four to seven others to play the survivors. Infighting is fine, but please don't put a bolter round in another player's face- that would ruin the fun, and we don't want that. That said, there IS the possibility of character death- actually, very high chances that that will occur at some point. However, it's all on your terms. If you want your character to come out alive, so be it... but godmodding? That's a no-no. Within reason, please, people. Metagaming too. For posts, I'll be pretty lax- the more the better, but within reason- we don't want someone who hasn't been reading for a while to just be flooded with new posts. I'm looking for a good paragraph as a minimum for a post, but past that, anything is welcome. Personally, I love walls of text, but if that's not your cup of tea, that's fine. As for inactivity.... well, if you're gone for more than two-three days without explanation, we'll move on without you, assuming you're with us.. For longer than a week, we'll end up leaving you behind.

Now, for characters- I'll give you the standard template: 

_Name:_ The name, of course...
_Age: _Also rather self explanatory...
_Appearance:_ Scars? Missing bits? Anything interesting? Include the armor in here, too. I'd think that would count for a Space Marine
_Personality:_ I'd say this would be the most important part, of course. Who is your character? What makes him different?
_Background:_ What was your character's chapter before joining the Corsairs? Why did he leave? Anything of note he's done?
_Weapons:_ Try to keep it to what one can carry... y'know, don't have multiple heavy weapons, all that jazz
_Equipment:_ Tell us about any other special things he's got on him.

Now, psykers, sorcerors, we can have one. One total. No more. Also, please keep your characters coming from GW chapters, no homebrews, ok? Here, I'll give you a example, my character for this.

_Name:_ Avek Kaal
_Age:_ 283
_Appearance:_ Avek is thin for a Space Marine, and his face reflects that. A pointed chin, a blade-like nose, pronounced cheekbones, _gaunt_ is a word that describes him well. Lank black hair drips from his scalp, concealing his missing left ear; his face is pale, deathly-white. His eyes are both his most attractive and most repulsive featues- they are lifeless, showing no expression, yet somehow entrancing. His armor is undecorated, a dull black in color- the chest aquila, the chapter badge, all have been scraped off. His left shoulder pad is painted in the red and black of the Corsairs, as is his Corvus-pattern helmet. Feed lines and combat-stimms can be seen at his neck and back, pumping brightly-colored fluids into his neck with soft gurgles; over his shoulders arch the intakes of a jump-pack.
_Personality:_ Avek is a man of few words, frequently replying in monosyllables to almost anything one might say. His mind is lightning-quick, blessed by Slaanesh, She-Who-Thirsts; while to others he might appear relaxed, he takes in everything of his surroundings and if provoked will react faster than the eye can see. He is an outsider, compared to many of the Corsairs- taking no pleasure in socialization, he lives almost entirely in his mind. However, he is a devout worshipper of the Dark Powers; though promised to Slaanesh, he reveres the other Chaos Gods as well.
_Background:_ Avek Kaal fought for the Raven Guard, a sergeant of the Fifth Company's assault squads. He remembers nothing prior to that; leading a distinguished career in the Raven Guard, he was content with remaining a sergeant, never to rise to captaincy. However, during a battle with the greenskins on the forge world Thalio Prime, he was captured following a jump-pack malfunction. His brethren abandoned him, presuming him dead, and soon pulled back to the other side of the world. Expecting to face torture and then death, Avek was surprised upon learning that he was to become a test subject for the primitive greenskin "doks". They performed cranial surgery, excising the sections of his brain pertaining to mercy and duty (by accident- they thought they were "makin' dis humie smart-ur"). Upon being put back together, the Raven Guard suddenly died.

However, he had stopped his hearts voluntarily; upon being dumped in the squig-pens as fodder, he came to. Slaughtering the squigs bare-handed, he escaped the pens and found an ork fighta-bommer landing strip. Taking advantage of the loud (and sometimes fatal) arguments between pilots and their landing crew, he stole one of the scrap-flyers and returned to his Chapter. They welcomed him with open arms.

Avek was issued a new suit of armor and put back in command of his squad. Promptly, he murdered three of them, stole a Thunderhawk gunship, and left the planet. 

He went as far as he could offplanet until he ran out of fuel and began to drift- luckily, for the Dark Powers were with him, he came to the system translation point, where he was picked up by a rogue trader named Bartolomeo Thax. Remorselessly murdering the trader, the renegade Raven Guard directed his terrified crew to the Maelstrom, where he gifted the Corsairs with the trader's ship and joined them. Since, he has performed many missions to the satisfaction of his commanders. 
_Weapons:_ Avek favors a pair of lightning claws, but also carries a boltgun for instances when he needs long-range firepower. It is a Stalker-pattern weapon, taken from the corpse of one of his former Chapter during one of his missions for the Corsairs.
_Equipment:_ Avek normally carries only a small shrine to the Dark Gods with him, besides his wargear.

Characters:
1. Avek Kaal (me)

2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So two things before anything else:

1. What are your rules? You mentioned no god modding and the chance of character death but thats about it. How many posts allowed per update? There some sort of limit to how many times a member does not post before your going to do something? Sentence minimum on action thread posts? Things like that.

2. If Avek is an example character why is he in one of the character slots? If the group is to have an npc team leader then do not give the players his character sheet, keep that sort of thing to yourself. This allows you, the GM to pick and choose what details the other characters know or find out about him, and lets you make changes if need be (since only you know this information.)


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I hate to see lack of obvious interest in an RP like this. It stinks because you seem to have a good grasp of plot and grammar, unlike some others who GM. 

I think people look for a higher post-count for RP GM's. I'd suggest getting yours a bit higher, then give this another whirl.

Personally, I'm fiercely loyalist and would have trouble bonding with a traitor/renegade character, so I must pass on this RP. However it's a solid idea, and worth another try once you have more evident experience on the forum!


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahh, well... Such things must happen, I suppose. It's too bad, though.... I greatly appreciate the advice, maelstrom! Hopefully this thing can get going anyway... 

*goes to post as much as humanly possible*


----------

